# Am I just too old for an Xbox?



## Sweet FA (Jan 29, 2012)

After quite a lot of whining, ("everyone else has got one", "I won't be on it all the time", "the kinect thing makes it a joyful family experience" etc), Mrs FA has bought me an Xbox Kinect.

So the Kinect games (sport/adventure/dance gen) are alright in a sort of meh way & Lil'FA loves them, so tick the 'joyful family experience'.

It also came with Brink which I had a go at last night. Not a fucking _clue_ what was going on . Dials, bars, icons all over the screen, people shouting at me, messages popping up left right and centre, no idea who's on my side, primary objectives, secondary objectives, dying but not dying aaaaagh. I lasted an hour (20 minutes of which was spent experimenting with different facial tattoos for my character (who you can't actually see in the game)). Then I went and read a book.

Aaaaanyway. I used to love the Call of Duty series on my PS2. Sneaking about, completing fairly straightforward missions, (one at a bastard time), picking up different weapons, reloading at the click of a button etc. I also liked driving games where you get to drift and jump and crash and that (I think Driver was one and maybe the 1st Need for Speed). Games with a fairly shallow learning curve but with enough depth to keep you interested til the end.

So is my tired, confused old mind no longer a match for the latest gen of games? Is it Brink's fault or mine? Are there games that offer the same kind of experience that I used to have on the PS2?

And policemen look really young, and why do the youngsters wear their trousers so you can see their pants for god's sake, and turn that bloody music down, you can't dance to it you know, and what's he saying?


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 29, 2012)

Wouldn't say you're too old, would say you have to find the right game  Can't help you on that coz son took his xbox when he moved out so no idea what's good/shite.  I never did like shoot em ups unless you can see your dude!


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 29, 2012)

get Skyrim, and there's a good chance that Mrs FA will curse ever suggesting the xbox.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 29, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> Wouldn't say you're too old, would say you have to find the right game  <snip>


Agreed.  I'd also say that some console games have so many control options that it takes a few goes just to get the hang of walking around, picking something up and using what you picked up without taking ages to remember how the fuck you do it in this game.  Sometimes you have to put up with playing really badly just to get the practice.


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2012)

You're just rusty and things move on. There are loads of gaming conventions that evolve over time and you're just a bit behind.

And brink is shit.

Try a cod game or battlefield 3 if you liked previous cod games.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> get Skyrim, and there's a good chance that Mrs FA will curse ever suggesting the xbox.


Or "Fallout 3" especially the Game of the Year edition. You will _not_ want to leave the DC Wastelands!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 29, 2012)

Ta for the replies 

(Glad to know Brink is shit, tommers).

Been looking at reviews of Fallout 3 and Skyrim on IGN (is that a decent site for objective reviews?) and they both _look_ beautiful. Will maybe rent for a weekend to check them out before buying. Have also been looking at Forza 4 which again looks fantastic - though not sure I can be arsed with the kind of detail that involves checking tyre pressures to improve times...


----------



## electroplated (Jan 29, 2012)

if you want a good driving game I reckon you'd love need for speed: hot pursuit - great single player and online multiplayer arcadey racing fun


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh god, don't go online if you're already worried about your abilities.  Endless 13 year olds with the reactions of astronauts and unlimited practice time. It's brutal.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 29, 2012)

electroplated said:


> need for speed: hot pursuit


Rented with option to buy


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 29, 2012)

LA Noir? You'd probably quite like that as well.


----------



## bmd (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Ta for the replies
> 
> (Glad to know Brink is shit, tommers).
> 
> ...



Metacritic is a good place to find a reviewer you like. I usually play a game then find a reviewer on there that I agree with then check out other games they like.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you over 21?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm over double that


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2012)

Dis-ap-point. I thought this was about getting an Xbox, as in the original Xbox, not this new-fangled shite.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> I'm over double that


Then you're more than double too old.


----------



## bmd (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Then you're more than double too old.



Because...?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2012)

Can i just point out that the youth of today tend to go with skinny, "spray on" jeans rather then the baggy hip-hop look of the 90's. Fucking tools the lot of em.

dave


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Because...?


They're for children.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They're for children.



The 20th century called and told you fuck off back to the 19th, grandad.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> The 20th century called and told you fuck off back to the 19th, grandad.


the 21st century called to remind you that it now existed.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

kained&able said:


> the 21st century called to remind you that it now existed.



Whooosh. My jokes are too meta for the likes of you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> The 20th century called and told you fuck off back to the 19th, grandad.


That would make sense if it made sense.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> That would make sense if it made sense.



Too meta for you too grandad? You're still living in the 20th century, mentally, cuz only kids played video-games back then (and fucking weirdos, but we'll leave them aside for now). These days all those kids are in their 30s and 40s, still playing games, not because they're childish, but because it's fun and it's the only new artform for decades, you bleeding mummy.

For the record I don't really play them at all these days, and haven't since the early 2000s.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> These days all those kids are in their 30s and 40s, still playing games


I know.  It's sad.  But it's their choice.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I know.  It's sad.  But it's their choice.



Serious?

Name one major civilisation which has not played games....


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

I've nothing against games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2012)

Get Battlefield 3, add urbanites, play in a kick ass squad!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I've nothing against games.


Just their method of being played?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Just their method of being played?


I've never yet seen a video game I've seen any point in.  It isn't the _method_ as such.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I've never yet seen a video game I've seen any point in.  It isn't the _method_ as such.


And as a result must be disparaging to those who do?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

Fair enough not liking computer games, but to label those who play them as childish is about as reasonable as labelling those who play Go or chess or football as childish. And computer games are indeed as varied as that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They're for children.



Despite the average age of a gamer being 34 and 20 million in the UK identifying themselves as one? Riiiiight...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Despite the average age of a gamer being 34 and 20 million in the UK identifying themselves as one? Riiiiight...



Danny no doubt means we're emotionally retarded. Not literally kids.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Danny no doubt means we're emotionally retarded. Not literally kids.



Given that there's roughly 20 million of us and only one Danny I'd say he's intellectually retarded on this issue.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2012)

danny there are so many different and varied video games, and indeed video gamers  For me playing some games can be as immersive and satisfying as reading a good book or watching a good film. Others as pick up and put down as a free newspaper.

There was a really interesting thread on here a while ago about whether, in certain genres of games, you play as yourself or create a character and play as them thus allowing you to make choices different to what you may routinely choose. I found that fascinating as I saw it as analagous to me loving acting, it's not just escapism it is exploring different aspects of yourself that normally you would not choose to, would not want to or would not get the chance to. That is part of what, for me, can be so fun and so rewarding about playing video games.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Danny no doubt means we're emotionally retarded. Not literally kids.


You're putting words in my mouth.  I've no idea why people play video games.  Baffles me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You're putting words in my mouth. I've no idea why people play video games. Baffles me.



If you don't understand why people play them how can you know what's the best age to play them?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If you don't understand why people play them how can you know what's the best age to play them?


I have children, and I see them playing video games.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They're for children.



What was that Danny? Also, if they're for children, why are some only 18+? C'mon old man, at least admit to your prejudice on this one.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What was that Danny? Also, if they're for children, why are some only 18+? C'mon old man, at least admit to your prejudice on this one.


Where have I hidden my prejudices?  

And what do you mean "what was that?"?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

You said I was putting words in your mouth. By saying video games are for kids, knowing full well that more adults than kids play them, well it's not hard to read between the lines is it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You said I was putting words in your mouth.


You were. There's no way I use the phrase you used. Not ever.

I'd have said "socially inept".


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You were. There's no way I use the phrase you used. Not ever.



Yet the upshot is the same.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yet the upshot is the same.


Is it?

I read a children's book recently.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Is it?
> 
> I read a children's book recently. I enjoyed it.



Really? It's come to this? You can do so much better than that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

I read it to a child, mind you.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2012)

Did the plot thicken?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I read it to a child, mind you.


Ooh get you, daring to enjoy what you were reading to a child! 

FWIW I know several adults who enjoy Diana Wynne Jones's books and they don't even read them to children. I've also resorted to reading the foreign equivalent of the "Sunday Sport" just to increase my reading speed & fluency. They're not the only thing read, mind you.

I happen to be over 30, female, and sometimes enjoy PS1 and PS2 games. Anyone who thinks computer & console games are just for children or teenagers (and male ones at that) has got another think coming.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Did the plot thicken?


His brain, possibly.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> His brain, possibly.



Surely that's a good thing? Wouldn't want a thin soupy gloop of a brain would we.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Surely that's a good thing? Wouldn't want a thin soupy gloop of a brain would we.


Rewind - why are we even assuming the presence of much of a brain in there anyway?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Rewind - why are we even assuming the presence of much of a brain in there anyway?



Now now.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Now now.


Come off it.  The day I say something fluffy, sweet or just plain nice, urbanites assume I've lost it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Bollocks, we've all seen you do nice. Fluffy, mebbe not so much.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Bollocks, we've all seen you do nice. Fluffy, mebbe not so much.


Nice maybe, sweet no.  Fucking kill me if I ever do fluffy.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Nice maybe, sweet no. Fucking kill me if I ever do fluffy.



I'm guessing VP will be at hand with the porta-guillotine.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I'm guessing VP will be at hand with the porta-guillotine.


Of course.  To put me out of my misery.  Only fair.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyway, this thread has got me thinking should I ever get a job/money I could do worse than getting a chipped PS2 with all the goodies from 5-10 years ago. Still one of the best ever machines in my book, and long-lived too in terms of game dev.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Anyway, this thread has got me thinking should I ever get a job/money I could do worse than getting a chipped PS2 with all the goodies from 5-10 years ago. Still one of the best ever machines in my book, and long-lived too in terms of game dev.


Agreed - not that expensive either, now that a lot of the games are sold 2nd hand.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Awwww that's nice gweeebzzzzz hugzzzzz xxxoxx


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Awwww that's nice gweeebzzzzz hugzzzzz xxxoxx


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Ooh get you, daring to enjoy what you were reading to a child!


I love reading to my kids.  In fact, that's a point.  That must explain the 34-year-olds who appear to be video gamers.  Maybe they're all playing with their kids.


----------



## silverfish (Jan 31, 2012)

kained&able said:


> Can i just point out that the youth of today tend to go with skinny, "spray on" jeans rather then the baggy hip-hop look of the 90's. Fucking tools the lot of em.
> 
> dave



Going out to a discotech for the first time in a number of years I was suprised to see elasticasted bottom ninja pants teamed up with espadrills,  negative socks, FFS it was portmouth mid winter down the guildhall, not an early Wham video


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Going out to a discotech for the first time in a number of years I was suprised to see elasticasted bottom ninja pants teamed up with espadrills, negative socks, FFS it was portmouth mid winter down the guildhall, not an early Wham video


You know you're getting noticeably older when clothes you wore as a teenager are back in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't suppose anoraks ever go out of fashion.  For gamers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2012)

OP you could do worse than getting this. "Assassin's Creed II" and "Brotherhood" are excellent games

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ass...3-13-pre-owned-amazon-warehouse-deals-1132247


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2012)

I play games to take me away from the horrifying stresses of my actual daily life.  Why on earth do kids play them?  They don't have anything to avoid.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> it's the only new artform for decades, you bleeding mummy.


Seems to me there's very little fantasy/creativity in computer games, and lots of simulation of reality, or have I got that wrong? The horror genre is exhausted too no? More craft than art maybe.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Innovation is happening outside the big studios IME.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Innovation is happening outside the big studios IME.


How would you know?  You said you stopped playing video games when you grew up, 10 years ago.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't suppose anoraks ever go out of fashion. For gamers.


Irrelevant, didn't have one.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> How would you know?  You said you stopped playing video games when you grew up, 10 years ago.



Oh Danny, are you ill? This is most unlike you. I read stuff, I watch stuff and occasionally I even play stuff.


----------



## 8den (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmmm The last game I played and loved was Prince of Persia Sands of Time on the PS2. Mucked about on a Wii. Then at Christmas my little brother who moved to Canada, gave me his XBox360.

Hmmmm. Spent about 2hrs playing Fable and all I could think was "fuck me they got John Cleese to do Voice work". Then I read about it and discovered how much hard work it was. Red Dead Redemption was just fucking boring. GTA 4 with horses. Then I found Half Life2 and that is suiting me nicely.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah have to say i never really got into red dead redemption just not enough BIG scenes.

dave


----------



## 8den (Jan 31, 2012)

kained&able said:


> yeah have to say i never really got into red dead redemption just not enough BIG scenes.
> 
> dave



I really didn't have the energy to invest in incredibly long cut scenes and just wanted to get into the action.

When I had to do a mission which was "drive the lady into town on a horse and cart" I thought "fuck this for a game of soldiers".


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

The reason I stopped playing was time. When I get into a game I really get into it. I don't know how many months I played Pirates and Civ on the trusty old Amiga, but it was a good few. Or Medal of Honor: Allied Assault - first the single-player, then the online multi-player. Not to mention racing games.... Anyway, choices had to be made, and games went out the window. And that is still the reason. The only games I play now are those that can fit into a 10-15 minute tube-ride.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2012)

They are definitely time sinks.

I realised the other day that I've played Civ V for 150 hours.  And I don't even think it's very good.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

tommers said:


> They are definitely time sinks.
> 
> I realised the other day that I've played Civ V for 150 hours. And I don't even think it's very good.



I tried Civ 4 a couple years ago. When I'd spent two hours trying to figure out the basics I realised that nope, I just cannot invest in this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh Danny, are you ill? This is most unlike you. I read stuff, I watch stuff and occasionally I even play stuff.


Hmmm.


 TruXta said:


> For the record I don't really play them at all these days, and haven't since the early 2000s.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Hmmm.



I play Angry Birds on my phone, and have a go on my mates 360 once a year. Happy?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I play Angry Birds on my phone, and have a go on my mates 360 once a year. Happy?


No.  I thought you were cured.


----------



## bmd (Jan 31, 2012)

I love gaming. 

Hide and seek mainly. At 45 I've just about got the hang of it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No. I thought you were cured.



You're the one who's incurable, you old grouch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

Danny, you know how old & world weary kabbes sounds at times, and how old I do? Take that total, double it, add on Sasaferrato's real age,and IMHO your inner age is still older than that.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Danny, you know how old & world weary kabbes sounds at times, and how old I do? Take that total, double it, add on sasferrato's real age,and IMHO your inner age is still older than that.



kabbes is still only about 30 tho, so he wins.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I have children, and I see them playing video games.


correlation with causation son...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

It wasn't a causation I was postulating, but a correlation.  So I'm confusing correlation with ...em... correlation.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> I never did like shoot em ups unless you can see your dude!



A lot of games let you choose and toggle between views.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> kabbes is still only about 30 tho, so he wins.


Inside, I was born 40 years old.  And I have aged.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

I love computer games, mind.  I credit them with teaching me a lot about assessing a complex system, formulating a strategy to deal with it, nesting priorities for that strategy and creating a series of tactical plans to enact the strategy.

I think it is all the computer gaming that I have indulged in that directly allowed me to be good at my job today.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Is you job collecting stars and jumping on mushrooms?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

He's a fighter pilot. The actuary stuff is just a side-show.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Is you job collecting stars and jumping on mushrooms?


My job is analysing complex systems and forming a strategy for how to extrapolate useful information from them.

Playing a computer game will teach you much more about that kind of thing than reading a book ever will.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Depends on the game, of course, Angry Birds won't help much IME.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

I should work for the army.

Or a medieval king.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Agreed - not that expensive either, now that a lot of the games are sold 2nd hand.


You can get second hand games for all the more recent consoles easily as well though. The games cost so much most people I know trade in their last year's titles for the latest thing to save cash.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

Never played a computer game, never seen Star Wars ..


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Have a medal.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Never played a computer game, never seen Star Wars ..


Not even pac man, pong or space invaders?


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Fuck it.  I love games.  They're my favourite entertainment medium, apart from my son.  There are things you can do in games that are simply not possible with books or film.  They are interactive in a genuine way.  They make you think.  They test your reactions.  They span entire genres of form and function.

To sit there without having experienced them and say "they're for kids" is ignorant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> To sit there without having experienced them and say "they're for kids" is ignorant.


Who is doing that?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They're for children.



you!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kained&able said:


> you!


I have experienced them, though.  It is in that knowledge that I make my judgement.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Which ones have you experienced Danny?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

And what form does this "experience" take?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> Which ones have you experienced Danny?


Jetset Willy, Mario Kart, Super Mario Bros, and some others. I've seen people play one where a character runs around.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> And what form does this "experience" take?


It involves a lot of eye rolling and tutting.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

So it's the metaphorical equivalent of watching one scene somewhere in the middle of a film -- and not even the kind of film you would be interested in, at that -- and then declaring that all of cinema is pointless.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

I have two children.  In the past they have made me play games against them.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Funny games?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Funny games?


No.  Video games.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, you've not seen the filum then...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh, you've not seen the filum then...


I've seen lots of films.  Which one is this?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Funny games. See the original.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I have two children. In the past they have made me play games against them.


That's not watching the whole film.  It's watching one scene in the middle.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Danny, I'd like to think that after all this time, you should have built up _some_ measure of respect for some of the people on this thread who are saying that games have a lot to offer as a modern entertainment medium for adults.   Either we are deluded or stupid, or you're just missing something.

Not every entertainment medium is for every individual.  But that's very different to dismissing it out of hand as being just for children.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

He's just having a laugh and a wind-up is all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> That's not watching the whole film. It's watching one scene in the middle.


I can tell if a film's shit from the first 15 mins.  That's how I know Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and all the other geek films that gamers watch instead of having social interaction, are shit.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's just having a laugh and a wind-up is all.



Of course but he's still wrong.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Funny games. See the original.


I don't know it.  Who's in it?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I can tell if a film's shit from the first 15 mins.  That's how I know Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and all the other geek films that gamers watch instead of having social interaction, are shit.



Errrr, didn't you just say you've watched lots of films? I could equally well say that watching social realist films about the plight of miners in the 70s is escapism and lacking in social interaction.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Errrr, didn't you just say you've watched lots of films?


Yes, but I took girls with me.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I can tell if a film's shit from the first 15 mins. That's how I know Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and all the other geek films that gamers watch instead of having social interaction, are shit.


You haven't watched the first 15 mins, though.  You've watched 5 mins from a point an hour in.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't know it.  Who's in it?



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119167/


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> You haven't watched the first 15 mins, though. You've watched 5 mins from a point an hour in.


Of games?  I'm old enough to remember Ping and the first Space Invaders!  I saw the first 15 mins.  It was shit.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/121/1213590p1.html

I would probably want my child to play that game, depending on the content, but I wouldn't say the subject matter was for children.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, but I took girls with me.



Geek girls put out too.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119167/


Looks like one hell of a film.  I will have to look out for that.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Of games? I'm old enough to remember Ping and the first Space Invaders! I saw the first 15 mins. It was shit.



Those motor cars are stupid as well.  Imagine having to have a man with a red flag walking in front of you!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119167/


Ah, cheers.  Haenk.  He did the Piano Teacher. I'll give it a go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> Those motor cars are stupid as well. Imagine having to have a man with a red flag walking in front of you!


Now you're taking me out of context.  Kabbes said I hadn't seen the start; I pointed out that I saw it alright.  I didn't say it was all I'd seen.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Of games? I'm old enough to remember Ping and the first Space Invaders! I saw the first 15 mins. It was shit.


Not of games, of _a game_. You can't just play a game for a few minutes against another individual and think you have experienced that game. You really haven't.  You've experienced 5 minutes from out of the middle of it.

Also, your comment above is like saying you saw "Exiting the Factory" and declaring that you have seen films and they aren't for you.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Looks like one hell of a film.  I will have to look out for that.



The US remake is scene by scene similar, but do watch the original as it's better IME when you have no recognition of the actors.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, cheers. Haenk. He did the Piano Teacher. I'll give it a go.


The Piano Teacher is possibly the weirdest film I ever saw.  I still don't know whether or not I actually liked it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Not of games, of _a game_. You can't just play for a few minutes against another individual and think you have experienced that game. You really haven't.


Don't be daft.  You sound a bit cultish.  Which shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't be daft. You sound a bit cultish. Which shouldn't be a surprise.


"Daft"?  Why is it daft?

A game has a learning curve, it has a language, it has an exploratory playspace, it has distinct phases of player experience.  There are books and books written on this stuff.  To declare that playing five minutes of a modern game against somebody else means you have experienced the game is utter tummyrot.  It's _worse_ than saying you have experienced a film because you saw five minutes from the middle of it.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Loving your old man grumpiness here Danny!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> Have a medal.


Thanks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Not even pac man, pong or space invaders?



I once worked in a factory (around 1976) where they were making the original "Pong" arcade game - used to have one of the enormous boards though never got it working ..


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Pong (and Space Invaders, for that matter) bears about as much relevance to modern gaming as the aforementioned "Exiting the Factory" does to modern films.  It's an interesting historical artefact, but talking about it is really not getting you anywhere in a discussion of modern games/


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I can tell if a film's shit from the first 15 mins.  That's how I know Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and all the other geek films that gamers watch instead of having social interaction, are shit.



That's right. You're either a gamer or you are someone who enjoys social interaction. There's no middle ground.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I can tell if a film's shit from the first 15 mins. That's how I know Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and all the other geek films that gamers watch instead of having social interaction, are shit.



PMSL! 

And oh, so true.

I'd bet they all played dungeons and dragons at school.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, dungeons and dragons _is_ actually social interaction.  Even if it is social interaction you don't like.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> PMSL!
> 
> And oh, so true.
> 
> I'd bet they all played dungeons and dragons at school.


Exactly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> PMSL!
> 
> And oh, so true.
> 
> I'd bet they all played dungeons and dragons at school.



Where as you and Danny will have spent your evenings swotting up on maths problems in order to get browny points from teacher the following morning.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> That's right. You're either a gamer or you are someone who enjoys social interaction. There's no middle ground.


At last. A gamer with a degree of self awareness.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

But it's social interaction for weirdos, Kabbes.

Never had you down as a gamer dweeb!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh now we see the masks come off don't we?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> But it's social interaction for weirdos, Kabbes.
> 
> Never had you down as a gamer dweeb!


He's the exception in that he has a wife.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh now we see the masks come off don't we?


Lol.  Says the DandD-er.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

I sort of lied.

I tried a 3D environment - Cybercolony - in '99 when I built my first PC and first got online at home and the Sims - but found the latter rather annoying. I had a peek at Second Life recently, but quickly left ..

I had a weird moment last night and thought I ought to go and see Star Wars in 3D, but then thought about the chattering hoardes in the local Showcase with their popcorn and mobile phones ..

Though I happen to know the manager there ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Where as you and Danny will have spent your evenings swotting up on maths problems in order to get browny points from teacher the following morning.


No - going out with girls.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> But it's social interaction for weirdos, Kabbes.
> 
> Never had you down as a gamer dweeb!



Ironic that this should be stated on an Internet bulletin board.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Lol.  Says the DandD-er.



Nah, MERP for me. Besides, as you handily ignored, geek girls put out too.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> But it's social interaction for weirdos, Kabbes.
> 
> Never had you down as a gamer dweeb!


This whole conversation is predicated on a nonsense. I'm one of these people who takes an active part in the local community -- I'm well known in the village and help to run events, take part in campaigns (I'm currently heading up a fundraising committee for one local issue) and so on. People are always popping round for a chat, so frankly I have about as much social interaction as anybody could handle. I'm a gregarious guy. But none of that has anything to do with liking some down-time with a computer game.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, MERP for me. Besides, as you handily ignored, geek girls put out too.


Geeks are 98% boys.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Geeks are 98% boys.



More rubbish, as many girls as lads play these days.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> That's right. You're either a gamer or you are someone who enjoys social interaction. There's no middle ground.


Oh dear, dualistic thinking again.  In answer to your points, no you're not and yes there is.  


kabbes said:


> Well, dungeons and dragons _is_ actually social interaction. Even if it is social interaction you don't like.


True, I refer any doubting urbs to the episode of "the IT crowd" where Moss got Roy through a very painful breakup with a D n D game (and kept corporate guests entertained for hours at the same time).


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

I want less social interaction.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> frankly I have about as much social interaction as anybody could handle.


Knock knock knock, Penny!
Knock knock knock, Penny!
Knock knock knock, Penny!


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Where as you and Danny will have spent your evenings swotting up on maths problems in order to get browny points from teacher the following morning.



Certainly didn't spend sleepless nights trying to figure out how to power-up Voldertroll.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No - going out with girls.



Every night from the age of eight? Yeah right.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

I get a bit disorientated by "Big Bang Theory" - not sure if mega-brained physicists, computer games and dressing up always go together ...

Though my neighbour is a physicist and plays computer games and watches Doctor Who ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> More rubbish, as many girls as lads play these days.


No, that's boys with fake girls' names as the online ID.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No, that's boys with fake girls' names as the online ID.



Nonce-sense.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Knock knock knock, Penny!
> Knock knock knock, Penny!
> Knock knock knock, Penny!


For an avowed antisocial aspie, Sheldon has a social life that would put most people to shame.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> More rubbish, as many girls as lads play these days.


Always did, when the computer wasn't being hogged.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Every night from the age of eight? Yeah right.


Yet another straw man from the nerdygeeks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> For an avowed antisocial aspie, Sheldon has a social life that would put most people to shame.


Puts you to shame anyway, doesn't it?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

True nerds can more easily be found in leftie circles if you ask me. Just look at butchers.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No, that's boys with fake girls' names as the online ID.


Who gives a toss?  You're supposed to be there to play, not fuck.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Puts you to shame anyway, doesn't it?


Well, he has a constant stream of different visitors from right across the coolness gradient, who drag him into zany adventures on a near-daily basis.  So yes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Who gives a toss? You're supposed to be there to play, not fuck.



QED.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yet another straw man from the nerdygeeks.



How is that a straw man? In response to how you spent your evenings you replied 'going out with girls'. That accounts for an awful lot of evenings.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> QED.


Careful with that - I could remind you of what you can't possibly be doing while on here.  Unless your coordination and concentration is better than mine, that is!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm sure Danny is posting from the pub whilst being given a back rub by three Amazonian beauties.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> For an avowed antisocial aspie, Sheldon has a social life that would put most people to shame.


Exactly - he's an odd mixture - competing with Penny for his backwoods roots ...


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm sure Danny is posting from the pub whilst being given a back rub by three Amazonian beauties.


Of course, and I've got long legs, and the government is behaving in a way which respects the will of the people.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Every night from the age of eight? Yeah right.



When I was eight I was too busy smoking fags and nicking cars to waste time pissing about with Kwalish Apparatus, and a Potion of Jump meant something quite different to what you nerds thought!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm sure Danny is posting from the pub whilst being given a back rub by three Amazonian beauties.


Hmm.  Not sure I can square those claims with this thread.  Time Team as "perfect Sunday night entertainment" doesn't sound particularly rock 'n' roll to me.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Tommers likes this.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry how does having the odd game of fifa preclude me having a social life? Must have missed that memo, maybe it came while i was at a gig or in the pub or something.

Anyway GTA, fallout or one of the more involving games are ideal for the saturday/sunday i'm too hungover and can barely move type moments.

Unless you are out skydiving/rock climbing at every given opportunity i'm guessing you have down time. I'm guessing you occasionally watch the tele( or films/box sets) at home, or who knows, you may even read a book or post on an online forum or something. Explain to me how any of these activities are any better/worse then playing a computer game.

dave


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I'm one of these people who takes an active part in the local community -- I'm well known in the village and help to run events ...



Does this require a keyboard and screen?

"You have successfully arranged the egg and spoon race, WIN 100 POINTS!"


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Time team involves some heavy thought.

Girls love time team.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Does this require a keyboard and screen?
> 
> "You have successfully arranged the egg and spoon race, WIN 100 POINTS!"


Have you ever organised an event for 500 or 1500 people?  Yes, it does involve a keyboard and screen, since you'll be spending a lot of time writing emails, advertising and budgets.  But it involves a lot of other things too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kained&able said:


> Sorry how does having the odd game of fifa preclude me having a social life?


It makes other people wary of you.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

kained&able said:


> <snip>Unless you are out skydiving/rock climbing at every given opportunity i'm guessing you have down time. I'm guessing you occasionally watch the tele( or films/box sets) at home, or who knows, you may even read a book or post on an online forum or something. Explain to me how any of these activities are any better/worse then playing a computer game.
> 
> dave


^^^This, a hundred times.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Hmm. Not sure I can square those claims with this thread. Time Team as "perfect Sunday night entertainment" doesn't sound particularly rock 'n' roll to me.


I'm a happily marred man now.

Anyway, even Keith Richards has Sunday evenings.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> It makes other people wary of you.


Then you know the wrong people.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kained&able said:


> Explain to me how any of these activities are any better/worse then playing a computer game.


They aren't the preserve of the socially inept is how.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm a happily marred man now.<snip>


Freudian slip?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They aren't the preserve of the socially inept is how.


 
You seem to have a view that all gamers do is play games rather then it merely then it being one of many facets of entertainment they derive pleasure from.

dave


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

20 million individuals self-describe as gamers.  That's a third of the country.  If it's the preserve of the socially inept then there are increasingly few non-inept individuals left to socialise with each other.  By 2020, there will be just Danny and Spymaster, each congratulating the other on being the only two non-social pariahs left in the country.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

When I was young my mam would shout up the stairs 'what would you like for your tea?' 

I'd ponder for a moment before sending pacman down with the reply.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

Kabbes, you forgot about Sas. Oh, right, social pariah for a completely different reason.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> You forgot about Sas. Oh, right, social pariah for a completely different reason.


2020 is pushing it a bit for sas, I reckon.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

kabbes said:


> 2020 is pushing it a bit for sas, I reckon.


Reckon he'll last - I doubt the devil wants him for company.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> He's the exception in that he has a wife.



Gotta feel sorry for his missus though.

For Kabbes, sex is probably the most fun he can have without a console!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think he's guaranteed a place inside the pearly gates as long as he continues to agree with Israel's foreign policy or something.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Console-ation prize


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I sort of lied.
> 
> I tried a 3D environment - Cybercolony - in '99 when I built my first PC and first got online at home and the Sims - but found the latter rather annoying. I had a peek at Second Life recently, but quickly left ..
> 
> ...


Save your money - get the original Star Wars trilogy on dvd.   The Sims brings out the very worst in me - sadistic impatient control freak.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No - going out with girls.



Don't talk to C66 about girls.

Apparently he's got a brand new Xbox that's the envy of his mates and he didn't even have to pay for it.

It was bought by a gorgeous blonde who was carrying it home when she saw Citizen in a park. She threw the Xbox to the ground, stripped naked and said "take what you want".


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

kained&able said:


> You seem to have a view that all gamers do is play games rather then it merely then it being one of many facets of entertainment they derive pleasure from.
> 
> dave


No, I'm sure they sometimes order anoraks online, and iron their underpants.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

Well at least you've now totally abandoned your "it's just for children" argument.

Children and nerds, I can live with.  We're all nerds for something in any case.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Innit. That changed quite quickly.

It's prejudice. That's what it is.

We're being oppressed, Kabbes.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2012)

He'll be wanting to put armbands on us next


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Freedom through play.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 2, 2012)

Never too old for anything, I'm 40 this year and still enjoy video games. Been playing them for the last 30 years so why stop now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Never too old for anything, I'm 40 this year and still enjoy video games. Been playing them for the last 30 years so why stop now.


Self respect?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Self respect?


What's that mate?  Next you'll be telling me I'm too old to wear jeans.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Time team.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Self respect?



You're a prick.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Never too old for anything, I'm 40 this year and still enjoy video games. Been playing them for the last 30 years so why stop now.



It's funny the attitude playing games gets, you're allowed to watch films, listen to music or read books to the day you die but for some people playing games can't be anything other than kids toys...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You're a prick.



FFS stop taking yourselves so seriously, Kid. He's just yanking the chain.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol, i actually stopped playing games when I was about 21 or so, but then I was a juvenile fucker before n very much still am. I just can't be arsed like, fair enough if you have the time and energy to invest. I know I can be awesome at games, but 1500 hours racked up on counter strike source pretty much made me realise I don't need to keep proving it to myself. The noobs have been thoroughly pwned...

Occasionally pondered trying to play games since, strategy stuff n the like, but I just can't be arsed. Got Final Fantasy 7 PC version just sitting there n not bothered. Strategy games are probably the main thing that would tempt me back, if I had a graphics card on my laptop n could play newer games, and had the time to bother investing in them (which I don't feel I do really).

Pretty hilarious how seriously a few people saying video games are for children (which is of course bollocks, they are primarily for 14-40 year old men with sufficient money, time, short attention spans and moderately unfulfilled relationships/lives ) is taken by gamers though, they get right offended and indignant. Get over yourselves, _it's just a game_, mannnn. My 60-something year old dad plays plenty of strategy games and is amazing at sim city and designing stuff, but he also knows he's a sad fucker and is happy with that, the idea of playing them online even weirds him out because it's too complex and social or something


----------



## Dooby (Feb 3, 2012)

I only got an xbox a couple years ago when I was already old. I love it and I'm cool as fuck and very much socially ept.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> What's that mate? Next you'll be telling me I'm too old to wear jeans.


How old _are_ you?


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You're a prick.




Cool it down, he's just having a laugh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Riklet said:


> Pretty hilarious how seriously a few people saying video games are for children [...] is taken by gamers though, they get right offended and indignant.


It's the sound of raw nerves being touched.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You're a prick.


 
It's also a scientistical FACT that too many hours at the console or game board affects gamer geeks' sense of humour.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2012)

Not playing must have a detrimental effect on spelling then.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> How old _are_ you?


Older than kabbes and younger than madzone.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> It's also a scientistical FACT that too many hours at the console or game board affects gamer geeks' sense of humour.


 



			
				Truxta said:
			
		

> Not playing must have a detrimental effect on spelling then.


 
QED.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Older than kabbes and younger than madzone.


OK.  Not sure how old Madz is.  But you're too old for skinny jeans, and you may well be entering the Black Jeans Only age range*.

hth


(* Do not make the mistake of thinking that this means pink/red/burgundy jeans are OK.  They're not).


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> OK. Not sure how old Madz is. But you're too old for skinny jeans, and you may well be entering the Black Jeans Only age range*.
> 
> hth
> 
> ...


*Finds tightest pair of jeans just to spite danny la rouge*


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> QED.



Au contraire old bean.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> *Finds tightest pair of jeans just to spite danny la rouge*


 
Pics?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Pics?


Pervert!   Frocking thread later, if I get the time.  Not poss now.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2012)

It's been an interesting thread this. Anti-gamers have shown themselves to be older chaps worried that they have missed out so react by seeking to denigrate gamers by infantilising them, whereas gamers show that old stigmas are still a source of concern and hurt and lash out at any suggestion that games might not be all that.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Pervert!  Frocking thread later, if I get the time.


 
Cool. Don't tell Veeps it's me who's perving!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Pics?


Oh God, no.  It'll be like Status Quo.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh God, no. It'll be like Status Quo.


 
I was thinking Suzi Quatro.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I was thinking Suzi Quatro.


Tbf, I'm _always_ thinking Suzi Quatro.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Tbf, I'm _always_ thinking Suzi Quatro.


 
Less so for me now but a substantial portion of my teenage years were spent ...... errr, _thinking_ about Suzi Quatro.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Less so for me now but a substantial portion of my teenage years were spent ...... errr, _thinking_ about Suzi Quatro.


A sure sign you're too old for an X Box.


----------



## Random (Feb 3, 2012)

Heh, Danny's just kited a group of u75 mobs with his leet hax0r skills


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 3, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You're a prick.


 
Danny has just masterfully, and gently, trolled this thread. You just bit and missed the point by miles. Congrats!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Danny has just masterfully, and gently, trolled this thread. You just bit and missed the point by miles. Congrats!



*shrugs* Proves my point then, trolls are pricks.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 3, 2012)

TBF, the point of trolling is to enrage people.  If somebody then gets enraged, there's no point complaining about it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah that means he's failed, no rage here.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Everyone always say that after they've bit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

It's the shocking ultra-violence in games that makes gamers think that red-faced swearing isn't rage.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 3, 2012)

kabbes said:


> TBF, the point of trolling is to enrage people. If somebody then gets enraged, there's no point complaining about it.


 
This is true. I've likely been meta-trolled or something. It's all so complicated these days.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I can tell if a film's shit from the first 15 mins. That's how I know Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and all the other geek films that gamers watch instead of having social interaction, are shit.


By 'social interaction' you mean 'owning headsets' right?


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 3, 2012)

i feel to old and waaay to slow at learning the fuckin 6 billion controls that come with games these days.. i hardly use the fuckin ps3 cept for dvd/blu-ray films.. GT5 is alright and some of the arcade racers but for the most part "pick up and play" doesant seem to exist anymore... its more like "pick up have motion sickness and feel old coz you cant do what other people make easy work of, then break out in a sweat turn it off and go for a fuckin lie down coz damn! "

handhelds maybe better for lazy/crap gamers...i havant got one though so dunno. Be fucked if i can play the modern stuff though its too bloody hard.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2012)

There're plenty of casual games too, Meth, but you're right in that almost all the big titles demand a lot of effort to learn the ropes at first. Puts me off too. As you say, arcade racing ala Burnout is probably the easiest in that regard.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 3, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i feel to old and waaay to slow at learning the fuckin 6 billion controls that come with games these days.. i hardly use the fuckin ps3 cept for dvd/blu-ray films.. GT5 is alright and some of the arcade racers but for the most part "pick up and play" doesant seem to exist anymore... its more like "pick up have motion sickness and feel old coz you cant do what other people make easy work of, then break out in a sweat turn it off and go for a fuckin lie down coz damn! "
> 
> handhelds maybe better for lazy/crap gamers...i havant got one though so dunno. Be fucked if i can play the modern stuff though its too bloody hard.


This is definitely a problem, and one that the gamemakers are falling over themselves to try to solve.  Hence the motion control stuff.

Fact is that games have acquired their own language, just like cinema did.  Modern cinema, or so they tell me, would be almost unintelligible to somebody from the 19th century who is used to theatre.  It jumps around in time -- sometimes backwards as well as forwards, it shifts perspective, it plays with characterisation, it does all kinds of stuff that was gradually developed over the course of 100 years and is second-nature to cinema-goers today, but is actually very complicated to understand in story-telling.

Gaming language is part physical, which makes it even more difficult to those who have not been taken along with its development.  I suspect that it will sort itself out in such a way that in 20 or 30 years time, everybody will be comfortable with it.  But for now, there are definitely those who are frozen out.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh God, no. It'll be like Status Quo.


They're up.  So?


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 3, 2012)

what ever happened to a good old scrolling beat 'em up? its all bloody street fighter x-pro 10.6beta97.85..2 etc.. silly one on one beat 'em ups with magical powers and all that bollox.. shooting fireballs and that at eachother.. its just silly. The old final fight style duff 'em ups were cool coz for one they were a tad more realistic since none of this multi-button combo's to pull of maguc tricks.. you just had to walk along smashing people round the head with a baseball bat or steel pipe or just fists and feet... i remember when double dragon was big in the arcades..damn that wasd a kick ass fuckin beat 'em up for the time...it all went the way of one on ones though. wrestling games are stupid hard to play..i just dont get why games cant be suited to people who dont wanna take 3 months out to learn how the controls work. 

And games where you keep getting lost...FPS are a bastard for this its hard enough as it is with the motion sickness but i never know what the hell im doing or where im getting shot from etc... 3rd persons i can deal with but ithere doesant seem to be many, somebody told me gears of war is 3rd person... that true? and the fallout games?

i might fork out for little big planet 2 although i dunno if its any good ive not read any reviews yet.

whats a good handheld gaming thing? psp is dead and old so im told? i dont want one which is a phone aswell but i imagine i wuld like to kick back with a handheld and just fuck about without the hassle of loading up a game on the ps3 and spending 90% of the time in settings and options and pretty much everything except playin the game properly coz they dont make it easy to do.

I like some of them simple games you can get from the PSN although its kinda wasted hardware, ps2 could play them. ps1 even.

whats that la noir all about? adventure cop game or something? supposed to be good but will probably leave me feeling flat and useless lol.

i am pretty good at GT5 if i had the stearing wheel ide like that even more, i like arcade racers to although i like to now which direction im going in not be placed on a map which im never gonna learn and spend all day crashing into things...it looks pretty and all that but sucks to play...im going on burnout paradise here... kept geting lost, losing races and basically just driving about doing not much at all except thinking 'nice gfx, tidy sound, but no real game as such' *shrug*

i just think they need to simplify things abit for people who dont wanna be at peak mental performance whilst playing.

some of them side scroling r-type style shooters you can get on the PSN shop are ok.

peace


----------



## kabbes (Feb 3, 2012)

Bayonetta is the spiritual successor to Double Dragon.  But be warned it is old-skool *hard*.I mean, you mention Double Dragon there, but that was a fuck of a game to get past the second level in.

See also Devil May Cry etc


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 3, 2012)

i want something that just involves normal people and fists and feet...not magical swords of the holy crystal and all that caper...ninka gaiden was ok..wish i hadant swapped it for the second one wich wernt as good at all. (imo)

peace


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i want something that just involves normal people and fists and feet...not magical swords of the holy crystal and all that caper...ninka gaiden was ok..wish i hadant swapped it for the second one wich wernt as good at all. (imo)
> 
> peace


That's why I enjoyed the Tekken series - just straightforward button-mashing beat 'em ups.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 4, 2012)

The modern game has to sustain at leather a dozen hours of high quality and varied play to satisfy people.

With the best will in the world, Double  Dragon was pretty boring after you'd been playing for 30 mins.  Too repetitive.  Because it was an arcade game seeking people to put in coins for a while, not A game designed around providing one person.with sustained interest for hours on end.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't see how anyone could tire of doing that jump and spine cracking stamp on a prone opponent.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 4, 2012)

Greebo said:


> That's why I enjoyed the Tekken series - just straightforward button-mashing beat 'em ups.


 
yea but your fighting weird giant pandas and shit lol...i remember renagade in the arcades..very erly beat 'em up that had all the makings of a great game.. just back ally street fighting..none of this dragon punch bollox and left left right up down left left x just to pull off one fuckin move that dont do any more damage than a standerd punch anyway lol.

peace


----------



## kabbes (Feb 4, 2012)

People have moved on from wanting to endlessly repeat the same move, I'm afraid.  At least in the mainstream.  You might have more luck on PSN or XBox Live Arcade.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2012)

You can get final fight for the wii on their download bit.


----------

